# German Blue Ram



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

HI guys! I love south american dwarf cichlids! I would like to find a german blue ram of this quality : 





Would anyone know where I can get it? Thanks! ^_^


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Probably in the Classified section in here, there are a few ram breeders.
Jamilca breeds some interesting strains.

SA cichlids my faves too, & plants. Welcome aboard !

Stores I recommend.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/ On parliament a few minutes off the Bay/Bloor exit from DVP. Even if it's a distance, it's worth the drive.

Finatics Aquarium 599 Kennedy Rd Scarb, (east side), just south of eglington.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I see! Cool Luckily I live very close to menagerie  

I dont drive so I couldn't go to Finatics


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The blue rams menagerie gets from europe are stunning.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

menagerie is the place for sure. Mine are doing well and look great i can't recommend them enough


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

At Menagerie we've got some really beautiful rams in 2 different tanks that came in with our European order on Wednesday. It doesn't get much better than these German bred blue rams, they are already eating well ( Omega One flake, granules, several different frozen foods) and a few have already begun to pair up.

If you are looking for a pair, look around the sponge filters they normally hanging out around there or the big chunk of Windelov fern.

I'll just drop this in here, it's an update entry of what we have received this week. We received a nice little surprise this week..starts with A and rhymes with bottle =)
http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Was just at Frank's today too....he has some nice ones.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

dont want to hijack this thread but, is it okay to keep a pleco with a GBR pair in a 20g tank? will the pleco eat the baby GBR's?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

it will go after the eggs for sure.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> it will go after the eggs for sure.


so what's the best algae eater to put in the tank? otocinclus? and how many? ive got a 20g tank with just a pair of GBR and the joselman's pleco


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The parents will defend against a pleco without much trouble.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Chris S said:


> The parents will defend against a pleco without much trouble.


so its fine to leave the pleco with em?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Most likely, but if your goal is to breed them, then why not just keep them on their own?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

For the short breeding time, taking the plec out won't matter.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Most likely, but if your goal is to breed them, then why not just keep them on their own?





Riceburner said:


> For the short breeding time, taking the plec out won't matter.


i just want something to counter act with the algae in the tank


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try plants - your rams will enjoy them too!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Try plants - your rams will enjoy them too!


yup! theyre in a planted tank


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That hygro should keep your algae at bay!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Algae still grows in planted tanks. Plants alone rarely stop the inevitable growth of some algae.

If you're pleco is large and the small-ish german blue rams try to defend the eggs as they will, they may not be able to stop him. If the pleco is of decent size and if he wants the eggs, he'll get them. Switching it out for something smaller like Amano shrimp, snails and some otocats may be a good option for the time being. They would be easier to defend against.

Then again if you beleive that the fry will be hunted and eaten in the tank, you could separate the eggs from parents depending on how they laid them.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there a lot of algae already in the tank or are you preparing for it?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> Algae still grows in planted tanks. Plants alone rarely stop the inevitable growth of some algae.


To have a tank completely devoid of any algae would mean, to me anyways, that something is seriously wrong. So yes, I agree.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris S said:


> To have a tank completely devoid of any algae would mean, to me anyways, that something is seriously wrong. So yes, I agree.


Just curious, does a UV sterilizer stop algae from growing?


----------



## Darbz (May 15, 2010)

Chris S said:


> The blue rams menagerie gets from europe are stunning.


I know! my boyfriends is just absolutely gorgeous , im kinda jealous didn't get one


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

No fish man, it will not stop the growth...it does however kill free floating algae...that stuff that causes green water. It will also kill parasites, etc that come into contact with it provided they are exposed enough. So I am told.


----------

